# Tide runners mixing with home trout.



## Capt. Bill Watkins (Mar 15, 2018)

Water is clearing and trout are on the move.


----------



## Flounder Grey (Jan 25, 2015)

Just saw your post. Glad to hear things are picking up. Welcome to 2cool.
R L


----------

